# To all those recovered or on the road to recovery



## Sueallan (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello all

I've been really good and following advice . I stopped looking into forums, accepted my state and did everything like i was ok...and BAM one day i woke up and the usual anxiety and stomach churning, dp and depression veil sort of lifted. I couldn't believe it but i was soo happy i wanted to cry. i felt happy for once it was beautiful.

then BAM it all came back, which sucks because i've been at this for months on end.I honestly thought that i could handle another attack with my newfound relaxation techniques but here i am wishing i was dead again and not believing in recovery.

What am i going through, will i ever get better and how the heeeeellll do you handle things went it all comes back?????


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

In my case, it never went away. I'm dp ed 24/7


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

Mine went away too... nine years ago lol.

As bad as that sounds I never felt DP ruined my life or anything


----------



## sirlee (Mar 5, 2014)

to you guys that answered this, are yall taking any meds/drugs right now? Im curious


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

sirlee said:


> to you guys that answered this, are yall taking any meds/drugs right now? Im curious


Nope, Im just taking life


----------



## Myself (Apr 16, 2014)

thanx bro.

i will try it ......


----------



## planet (Feb 5, 2014)

And BAM one day you woke up and will be a goat


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

its a set back. heartbreaking i know. but part of a recovery process. just keep at it again and it will pass. the set backs will get less and less.


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Recovery is a long process. You WILL have ups and downs. Just persevere 

Have you ever read "At last a life"? If not, I truly recommend it.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

ye thats a great book. helped me alot too.


----------



## Optimist (May 29, 2012)

Sorry you had to go through a setback. I am an ex-sufferer who's been DP-free for a year and a half (check my recovery thread).


My humble guess is that you were so overly happy that everything lifted that you wanted to be like that for ever. Needless to say, you disliked getting back into the DP/depression state. From my experience, having such an emotion is a major reason why you are not getting better. Never attach any emotions to anything that is DP-related. Stay indifferent. Don't get happy or excited, nor you get sad or frustrated. Don't try to recover or even desire it. When it hits you, just say: "ah it's dp again", and carry on whatever you were doing. Even if you feel like hell and you think you will never recover. Just assure yourself that this is temporary and it will fade very slowly and gradually. Decide not to speed up the process of healing.


Stay distracted and never let DP prevent you from doing anything you like. ANYTHING.



I wish you all the best.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

optimist. should u just not believe anything ur Dpd mind tells u. I feel and think such frightening things. im trying to assume its all just crap and that when this goes things will just return to how they once were. Needless to say i struggle to believe its dp and just think ive analysed things to far. although everyone including my therepist says its DP.


----------



## Optimist (May 29, 2012)

Katiej, of course what you just described is pretty common for most ,if not all, DP sufferers. Feeling like you are believing the crazy ideas or feelings is simply obsessive compulsory disorder (OCD), or pure-O as it is called. I believe getting stuck in DP vicious cycles is a result of first triggered DP feeling (various causes) + OCD. Just like any OCD, what you feel or think will feel absolutely real. The rule is just to learn to attribute any undesired feelings or thoughts to DP and not start to question them. OCD always wins if you try logically solve what you are facing,do NOT try to make sense out of them. 


Do you know what obsessive thoughts feed on? It is significance. The more significance you give them, the more powerful they become, and hence the more they will consume you. Here you will start to reason out the thoughts you are having, but you are losing in every time. Cut them out of significance, and I assure you will see them get smaller over time until they disappear out of your life as long as they are not given any significance to feed on. 



You might ask them, will they ever come back? Answer: yes, If you decide to give them the significance they want.


Starting now, forget DP and drain it from any significance you have given it so far. 



Good luck.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks optimist. i think whats hard is the fact that those thoughts come along with feelings. But maybe what is happening is we feel the feeling of DP and our brain tries to make sense of the feeling with thoughts ye? at the moment i feel like nothing at all makes sense and being anywhere makes me feel really unsafe. i feel like my whole life is a lie and just some crazy thoughts. dont wanna get into it as some people on this forum have told me i post my symptoms too much. (why they care i do not know )


----------



## 23rddr (Jun 3, 2014)

I think recovery feels more constant than just feeling better in one afternoon or something. Of course you can feel better for parts of the day but it usually feels more like you start feeling better from the beginning of the day until the end of the day. Then the next day and so forth.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

ye but it starts with moments of feeling better.(without dp) . and the moments get bigger untill they are not moments anymore just constant normalcy.


----------

